# Setting a new default for sharpening



## Harry Briels (Mar 10, 2013)

I would like sharpening, when opened always to show:
amount 60
Radius 0,7
Detail 70
Masking 20

How can I fix this?
Thanks


----------



## clee01l (Mar 10, 2013)

Muizen said:


> I would like sharpening, when opened always to show:
> amount 60
> Radius 0,7
> Detail 70
> ...


You can create a develop preset with these values and apply this preset on import


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 10, 2013)

Or you can change the default develop settings (though personally I would prefer the approach outlined by Cletus).


----------

